

Would you sell your startup right now if i gave you $600,000? - capdiz
http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/222840

======
hef19898
That's a realy mean question, I mean really. For me, it would depend a number
of factors:

1\. How much cash would I get for my self?

2\. What kind of future do I think is reallistic for my start-up?

But I think 600k wouldn't be enough, if I'm not on the brink of tanking...

